# Update Hat80



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I hope all of you are still saying prayers for Hat80. His situation has not gotten any better and actually worsened.....a lot. Clyde and his family are going to need all the support they can get from the P&S crew. Within the next few days he will be readmitted and will go under the knife for an operation where his chance of survival is much less than 50%. I have faith in modern medicine because I am a man who practices modern medicine and above all I have faith in a *God* that would not remove a *great person from this earth before his time! *


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

> I have faith in modern medicine because I am a man who practices modern medicine and above all I have faith in a God that would not remove a great person from this earth before his time!


Amen.

Don't really know what to say. 

Just have to keep praying Hat80 will get better.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

This certainly is very bad news. I believe in modern medicine also. But I'll also be including his surgeon in my prayers for Clyde and his family. 

Blue Heron


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

http://www.time4me.com/icq/giggles/fishprayer.htm


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

He also requested that everyone not bombard him with telephone calls because he is trying to keep the phone line free so he can communicate with his family and doctors.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> He also requested that everyone not bombard him with telephone calls because he is trying to keep the phone line free so he can communicate with his family and doctors.


When you do talk to him let him know his family and he are in my prayers.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

Don't know Hat, but he'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hang in there Clyde. I'm sure you'll pull through.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for the update, FLF. I am a believer in prayer.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

He'll be around next season... can't get rid of pirates like Clyde, they're too damned ornery 

Good luck and God bless, Clyde, you're in our prayers.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Get well soon Hat My Prayers go out to you


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Summerplay and I are keeping him in our prayers.

James


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

DAMN!, that about sums up my thoughts right now.

Clyde, my friend, you are in my thoughts and prayers (to you and your family), and though it seems apparent that the fall fishing out on AI will be missing one good companion, here is to at least a late spring trip, stripers, blues, drum, and one of the REAL people that every now and then we are lucky enough to have enter and share part of our life (oh yeah, can't forget the infamous AI flounder). 

Don't have much else to say, I am kinda shocked.

Jason, if you talk to him tell him I said hey, come on spring, have Mom read his email and he will understand GBAK.

Good luck Clyde,

Bob, Sharon and the girls.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

God Bless You Good Buddy! My thoughts and my prayers are with you! He didn't make many that are better! Murph


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*We've just become friends*

Don't you dare leave now. We've still got memories to make. Constantly on my knees praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Iwill respect his wishes about no phone calls but if anyone talks to him please convey my best..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Clyde don't do this to us buddy. We need your support just as much as you need ours. We've got a lot of fishing left to do. You are in our prayers old friend. Just as I won't go south I don't expect you to do the same. Hang in there my friend.

Catman.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*C'mon Clyde....*

be strong...all that know ya and even those that don't are pulling for ya. man, you're even getting closer to the Team Daiwa side  ...with that capricorn, sealine-x you have and that grandwave that i'm still holding for you. erik and i will be wishing and praying for your speedy recovery. 

fred


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Clyde,

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you. Take care.

Sandcrab


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

Hat 

We only spent one day together at the IRI clean-up, but it is easy to see why you have so many friends offering all possible support. I look forward to 'limping' along with you at the next clean-up.

My prayers, and the prayers of my church are with you and your family.

Walt


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Good Luck Hat80*

Breaking the silence if only for a second--too much love for Clyde to not get on here and wish him luck. God Be With You Til We Meet Again! Maybe we should get together at North Beach and fish together as a way to draw strength for him--like a fishing vigil. OK, bad joke. 
I think one thing is for sure, you'd be hard pressed to find someone not from North Beach who has anything negative to say about Hat--what a great guy.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Just got off the phone with Clyde....Had to be the most emotional conversation I have had since my mother passed. It took every ounce of my energy not to cry. He wants to tell everyone thanks because the pain is so great that he can't concentrate long enough to get on the computer. He is holding out on getting admitted because of the fear. As soon as he is admitted I am going to the hospital for support. Clyde is like a father to me.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Let us know if there is anything we can do. Good luck Hat.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

My prayers are with you Clyde...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*All I can say is*

This is not right.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*All I can say is*

Hang in there Clyde and give them #$#$.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Clyde,

Be strong and think positive we are here to support you any way we can. Get well soon so we can finally go fishing together. Good luck

Mike


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Jason*

I believe in God. I know that God did not give us a spirit of fear. That being said, know that the fear he is feeling is a spirirt that can be cast out. With all of us praying, my brother, you can cast that spirit out. I'm saying this to you because you have better access. I believe God and will continue to pray for Clyde's swift recovery.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I send all my condolences and respect that you pull through this,my friend....It's in the Lords hands...and when you pull through this...I promise to help find you that Avet!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Clyde, I know how hard it's been for you. You are obviously in our thoughts, if you need anything from us, let us know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Well*

I just went and saw Clyde at his house. He is not in the best of shape. His leg is pretty bad. He is going through typical stages of a life and death medical problem: Angry, Denial, Depressed. Good thing now is that he now knows that it is in the Dr's hands. All he needs now is *FAITH* ! FAITH that he will have successive surgery and be 100 times better after recovery. FAITH that God is always watching. His wife is surprisingly strong and I commend her on her utmost courage during this trying time. He will be admitted within the next 3 to 4 days and as soon as I hear I will let everyone know so we can say extra prayers. May God Bless Clyde Blake and his Family.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, no abbreviations, GBAK, God bless and keep, my friend. After having to miss the NS4D trip on AI, you still owe me one, and hell, even if the Jeep was a working and I made it you'd still owe me one. Just remember, after every trip, you owe me another one. Need I say more, small dogs can have one heck of a bite.

Clyde, you're in my thoughts and prayers as well as my family, Sharon (though she for some reason thinks we are an odd couple) knows you are good for me.

Best wishes my friend.

Prayers and all to you and your family.

Bob, Sharon and the girls.

Hang tough my friend.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hang Tough,Clyde....we still gotta get tha group together and take 'er on the road....plus you still owe me a dang fishin trip....I'm praying for you buddy;prayin real hard!!!!!!!....the R


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Clyde, AI was too far, so just drove down to Matapeake, another one of those places where we have caught some fish, and small blues are running (figuring 12" - 16" but then that is my size). Didn't take a rod, so didn't fish, but it was nice seeing the sunset, and some fish caught. Also, thought of another trip you owe me :

PLO, and it seems Izzy and work got in the way last year, so must mean this Fall or next Spring.

Talk to you soon.

Bob.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Here's to Good Friends, still haven't figured out how he made it all the way in "Sandy".

An AI flashback, moon boots and all.










Many more to come.

Have Jeep will travel. ?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Thanks*

Jason,
Thanks for keeping all of us updated. He is a tough young bird and I'm sure he will pull through! God Bless You Clyde and Jill. We're pulling and praying for you. Murph


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

OK people........I'm figurin' if Clyde is this close to meetin his "Maker", it would be a good time ta ring him up and get the real answers  'bout some of them women(pre-spousal of course) that had crossed our paths while on tha road......Certainly he wouldn't risk headin south  .......Good news boys and girls! Clyde ain't leavin' us anytime soon     ..........keep rockin brother  ......the R


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Good news indeed.*


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hat 80 never dies;He'll be back.I hope he gets well soon it just aint the same without Old Clyde with us.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks the R, brought a smile to my face. Me I am the optomist, so I am with you. Hat80 (sorry Jill), we want answers!

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well here is the deal. He gets admitted to the hospital tomorrow and they start preop tests on him. Once those are done, Thursday morning he goes into cardiac surgery. I am going to try to be there Thursday to see him through his successful surgery. Keep the faith!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Fl,

Just before I hit the sack tonight I will add Hat to my prayer list. Though he is a little grumpy, I kind of like his pictures and his wit.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Hope you get well soon Clyde.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

got you in my prayers hat. Hope to see you at matapeake soon.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Clyde.

Get well soon

Rod & Greg


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hang in there HAT. We are pulling for you John and Annette Creamer


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, Clyde is about to "walk" out the door, so here is to some good news in the next 48 hours. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, and here's to the best.

Heading down to SC Friday or Saturday, so Hat, I'll see you when I get back.

Love you man.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hat, my friend. i just got back in town, and i have you in myprayers. please get well , and get your butt here from the fall run of rock.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Let's keep Clyde in our prayers tonight as he faces a major battle in the AM.I know he has some of the most skilled and talented hands attending to him.He will also have our prayers.Clyde,I cant wait untill you are back on your feet and razzin your buds again........and btw,I gotta gudden I forgot to tell you about .....the R


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, Clyde, you are in our thoughts and prayers here on Kent Island. Jill you too, must also stay strong, and the family's thoughts and prayers are also with you.

Clyde, get well soon, and best wishes. See you when I get back from South Carolina.

Now, only question, are we talking late spring or next fall fishing?

Hope sleep comes easy for you tonight, and I have the opinion, all is going to work out.

Much love from, 

Bob, Sharon and the girls.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,I miss Hat 80s Razzin Us;I enjoyed his company.I miss him not being by me when I curse at the fish;Shaggy rembers that.Shaggy messed with me about cursin at the fish.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*best wishes*

Best wishes and a speedy recovery to you my friend! We need you healed in time for the second anual P&S Togathon. I say we make the pool a little more interesting. I'm feeling greedy  

My prayers are with you and your's Clyde.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm walking out the door*

for my 7am date with the surgeons. P&S is a great place to be, you guys keep it going! Again, thanks to everyone for their prayers. Take care folks.....Hat


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My prayers are with you today my friend.  

Catman.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Praying for you Hat.*

It's up to the fishing gods know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

As I type Clyde Blake is under the knife. His surgery will last approximately 5 hours if there is no complications. I will not be going to the hospital till after the surgery because he urged me not to come just in case something happened. His wife will give me a call later today and I will keep everyone informed. Anyone that reads this please take time out and say a prayer that everything goes smoothly. God Speed Clyde!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

GUYS LIKE HAT 80 NEVER DIE MAN!  I knew he would make it.Rock On Bro!  Got loose from the noose.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, if all goes well, about 1 down and four to go. Here's to you Clyde! Hopefully, death is leaving the door locked on you, and you won't be able to go through.

Getting ready for work, should be home about sixish tonight, so Jason, I am expecting some uplifting news by then.

Shooting some prayers to the Big Guy.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Prayers sent, let us know Jason. Will ck in when I get off work tonight.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

My prayers have been said and sent, as well. I feel tense but optimistic today. I have faith that Clyde's operation will be successful and will be a major step in resolving his cardiac problems. 

May the Lord bless you Clyde, your family and your surgical team. Amen.

Blue Heron


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jason*

Any word on Clyde?


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

I think I speak for all of us when I say that hopefully no news is good news...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Sure hope so Bob.

Fish dinner last night. Yummy.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...it was tuff for me to sleep last nite worrying about our good bud.Can't imagine how Clydes' nite went.But he was in really good spirits yesterday afternoon when I spoke with him.I'm feeling real upbeat at the moment but tense as hel#....the R


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Probably within a 24 hr. period there is always at least one of us who is present on our P&S website. He/She could be writing and posting or simply reading what others have written. 

The first P&S'ers I ever met were Hat80, fish-on and BigJeff823, at Matapeake in the early spring this year, when it was still quite cold. I only lasted there about 4hours because (shiver me timbers) I froze my butt off. 

When I showed up that day at Matapeake I had already read many posts by Hat80 and I kind of felt like I knew him. As I walked down the pier and tentatively called out to the first small group of men fishing, I said, "Any Pier and Surf guys here?" Immediately I was met with a strong yet warm voice of welcome, by a big guy sitting on a chair, with a great big smile, a beard and a unique earring dangling down from his earlobe. Well, who else could that be? 

My first impression of Hat80, in the flesh, was that he had the aura of a kindly yet commanding captain of a pirate ship from the 1700's. And for some reason I immediately wanted to be a member of his crew.

As I fished with Hat that day I asked a lot of questions (because I'm relatively new to fishing the Bay and I ask a lot of questions anyway) and really picked his brain. He gave freely of his knowledge and sometimes had to repeat himself because I didn't always understand his answers the first time. But he was patient, humorous and generous sharing his knowledge of fishing with me. I don't know what Hat does for a living, but I do know for a fact that he would be a great teacher of children. 

I don't know Hat very well, but he's made a significant and positive impression on me - both through his writings and due to the first day I had the pleasure of meeting him in person. He's got a lot of charisma and he charms you and draws you in, with his wit and warmth. You sense (at least I did) his genuine goodness and open acceptance of you almost immediately. I think that's partly why we all like him so much. 

Even though this thread is about Hat80, by no means have I forgotten the friendliness, knowledge and camaraderie extended to me by fish-on and BigJeff823 that day and on other days when we've met fishing. It's corny but I really feel like we are all friends connected by this website and our mutual love of our sport.

It's late in the night or really early in the morning and I've been meandering long enough. I'm looking forward to reading a good report from Jason as soon as he feels it's appropriate to post it.

Thanks Jason for doing such a good job of keeping us all informed of Hat's condition. It means a lot to all of us. God Bless You Too.

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well said Blue. I think most of us fell the same way about Clyde. Although I'm senior to him in age, he is senior to me wisdom.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hat 80 was a big help for me getting more fermiliar with my PC eventough I'm still computer retarded.Hat 80 is a cool guy to be around;I have faith in the fact that he'll be ok and he'll get back on his feet.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Guys...

Just in casr anyone has missed the thread, please check "Where's the update". Clyde made it through the surgery, details are over there!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

phase 1 done so here is to a speedy recovery.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12159


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm back......*

It's from deep with in my heart and soul that I say to each and everyone of you, Thank you! 
Thank you for all your prayers and well wishes from both me and my family in our time of need.

With the support from my family here at home and my P&S family, I have won this battle with the grim reaper once again. 

I'm back at home now and able to sit at the computer again for short periods of times. It seems I'm healing faster then the last surgery and for me, this is great news!

Again, THANK YOU ALL! With a little more luck and time, I'll be out on the water someplace in the very near future. .....Tightlines, Hat80


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Howdieeee! Welcome back. Knowing you won't be long til ya wet a line, glad you're feeling a bit better.

I'll touch base with you soon, and maybe come down on an off day, just to irk you.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Welcome back man. Great to see your salty a$$ back behind the computer.  Before you know it you'll be back behind a rod and reel. I'm going on vacation next week but when I get back I drive SOUTH and pay you a visit. As far as fishing "GO NORTH YOUNG MAN"  . The rock have really turned on NORTH of the Bay Bridge, best it's been in years. Been jigging (Stingsilvers & Deadly Dicks) the lumps around 7' Knoll and cleaning up on the rock and blues with 1/2 being keepers. Looks like the fall fishing is going to be excellent. Take care my friend.  

Nick.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hot diggity dog...the old man from the sea is back!!!!!Welcome back,my friend!We gotta get some lines wet soon....wife disagreed in me bringin home a beater,so she's agreed in buying me a new 4X4...sea ya out in the water!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*All I Can Say Is*

DUDE!!!!

God is good brother.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Welcome Home Clyde*

  

Am glad to see you on the board again and from the sound of your message your doing good.

I know your tired of seeing 4 walls and inching to wet a line, but don't rush it; you and the water are not going any place.

Any way welcome home.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Awesome news Clyde, glad to hear all is getting better. I look forward to fishing with you when your up and running.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

That is great news! Most folks just
let the small stuff get them down...
Your health can put the whole worlds
problems into perspective! I am a big 
believer in prayers. Glad you are 
doing well. Hope to do some taug 
fishing with you again this fall/winter.


Henry


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Glad to see ya back on here big guy. Here;s to a speedy recovery and tight lines.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It's so good to have you back


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome back!  ........OK everyone,party at Clydes  ....the R


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Im still a Noob around here but glad to hear your doing well


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hat*

you're back already? Dang. I sure thought I'd have at least a few more weeks of free rein on the boards. 
Guess I'd better watch my P's and Q's.  

I'll be a subtle nuisance til you're back up to full strength. Don't take too long to get back in the swing of it now. Cause me having to slow down is gonna put a strain on my heart. 

Welcome back!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Clyde,

Thanks for the update. I can't know or really appreciate what you've been through, but I do feel prayers were answered. 

Man, what a pick-me-up for an othewise quite ordinary day.

Fred.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Clyde

Glad to see you back, when you got nuf salt in your blood it's hard to hold you down.Have a speedy recovery.  
Tight lines Oldsalt


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

That's great new Clyde! Liam says hello.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Whats Up Hat 80;I hope to see you arround this Fall man.Lets get them Bay Stripers.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Hey Clyde*

 Good to see ya back on P&S , I finally joined and love it here! I hope you are feeling better. The kids from AI say , hurry up and get out here. THe Black ones are running in the OCI. So they will be in the surf soon, if not already. The Peeler run is starting in earnest behind AI in the bay. Plus, full moon on the 29th, so there should be plenty of peeler bait around!

Mr Red should be showing his face very soon...a week or 2. They caught one on Labor Day weekend last year. which is a week later this year., because of the calendar. So there could be one caught this weekend! 

My kids all say hi, you met them and myself . The day you were waiting for my spot  with nsearch4Drum. Hope you are well enough to travel soon! Take care God bless. We will keep you in our prayers, the kids and I.

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Welcome Back!*

Clyde,

Glad to see you are recooperating and getting around. The site really missed you...

Hope to see you around for the fall run.

Sandcrab


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad to see that you're back!!! It just wasn't the same here without you. I know that the fishing bug must itch really bad.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Well I'm glad your almost back to normal and that your doing well, I haven"t been on lately because of a good friend of mine was under the weather(you buddy). Can't wait till I see your "ugly" mug on the pier or surf soon. Do you need me to stop by and get you some chilly dogs from the Vinna Inn,LOL. Take it easy and get well soon. TRIGGER


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Stay strong*

Hold on clyde with both hands ...A prayer been sent to the big Angler in the sky


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

I will break my silence to send a God bless you to you Clyde, best wishes my firend, Andy.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*My God, Hell just froze over....*

Thanks Andy, I'm doing better now. I'll try and give you a call in the next day or two, talk to you soon my friend. .....Hat


----------

